# Where are the other issues of EN World Gamer?



## Greg K (Mar 16, 2009)

During the GM Day sale, I noticed that only EN World Gamer #3 was available for purchase in pdf.  Why are not the other issues also available?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2009)

Greg K said:


> During the GM Day sale, I noticed that only EN World Gamer #3 was available for purchase in pdf.  Why are not the other issues also available?




Mongoose Publishing published the first two issues and then cancelled the magazine.  The third one was one we had ready for them, so we threw it up in PDF format since it wasn't going to be published.  The first two were in print format; I assume they're out of print, but you'd have to ask Mongoose about them.


----------



## Greg K (Mar 17, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Mongoose Publishing published the first two issues and then cancelled the magazine.  The third one was one we had ready for them, so we threw it up in PDF format since it wasn't going to be published.  The first two were in print format; I assume they're out of print, but you'd have to ask Mongoose about them.




Morrus,
Thanks. I knew that Goodman did the EN World Player's Journal, but I didn't know that Mongoose did  EN World Gamer.


----------

